# More George...video



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

http://s304.photobucket.com/albums/nn176/pinkjello900/?action=view&current=DSCN0297.flv


----------



## 24/7 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cool Video
Do you name and pet all your fish ?


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

that is an awesome video,
now if only you could pet all fish like that.......

thanks for sharing


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

careful with the petting, it takes of the slime coat. Just dont do it often!  its cool you got it so tame

Alex


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

when there full grown look out . my puffer bust threw clams like nothing . can be you finger one day. wicked vid my puffer lets me pet him all the time


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

Awww! So cute! Makes me want one ^_^ Along with all the other animals I'll probably never own


----------



## NanoCube (Jun 3, 2010)

Awwww~ that's so adorable XP


----------



## vcat (Apr 24, 2010)

great vid! thanks for sharing.


----------



## xFl (Apr 24, 2010)

Haha that is insanely cute.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Agree on the "could be your finger one day" Especially when your doing that during feeding. Mine nipped me once and that is all it took for me to make sure I am extra careful when my hands are in the tank.


----------



## Dustman (Apr 21, 2010)

lol very cute! He sure seems to like you


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

cute video..I have a Betta who does that, now I want one of these fellas lol


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

im feeding him snails by hand daily, i want him to get used to that, small and large ones, (i wanted to see if he would be gentle with taking the smaller ones from my fingers and so far so good.) I wait until the snail starts coming out of the shell, then hold onto the shell tightly, and george sucks him out..

gross, but funny


----------

